# bruises on legs...



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

SO, lately I have noticed that I have been getting a ton of bruises on my legs. ANd just on my legs, no where else. The bruises don't hurt at all and they are mainly around my knees. I also suffer from really bad constipation, everyday. and stomach pains. could this be connected in any way? i know something else is definitley wrong with me, cuz my constipation just appeared and it won't go away with the normal fiber and water treatment, and now i have the bruises...so anyone have a clue??thanks guys


----------



## zevakaz (Apr 5, 2002)

i too have recently had this problem but didn't realise it could be related to the constipation/ibs.I would be also interested to know of any others with this probmy bruises were ocurring all over my thighs and no where else


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't have any background but have been worried about malabsorption due to gi problems and find taking 1 vitamin k supplement a day for some reason seems to stop my excessive bruising. No real evidence, may be something else. Just passing it along. The bruises are frightening aren't they? Good luck.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well the only frightening thing about the bruises is how many there are. One day my legs looked soo horrible, but now I only have a few. I was thinking that yea it could be from a lack of vitamins. BUt I don't understand why I would just get them on my legs and no where else...


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm thinking there are times when we hit our legs and we don't realize that a little bump can cause a bruise. I have had so many on my thighs I just realized the other night that it was from my dresser. I don't even hit it very hard but right now I am bruising with every little thing.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes I know there are times when we hit ourselves and don't even realize it. BUt there is no way I have bumped into something so many times to have the amount of bruises that I have had on my legs. I think I would have noticed running into something that many times.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Do you by any chance take an anti-depressant like Prozac or Zoloft? I take Prozac and one of the side effects of these drugs is bruising, and my right leg has a lot of bruises right now.Just a suggestion...


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Nope I am not taking any other medications other than my Peridiem, which I don't think would cause bruising. Oh I do take ortho-tricyclene, but I don't think that can cause bruising. And I have been on that for a year, so I think if it did then I would have gotten the bruises awhile ago.


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

wow-i find this very interesting. my 10yr has been diagnosed and the more i read i realise i have it too. i also bruise very easily and was diagnosed w severe anemia. doc thought it to be adnomyosis- could just be mal absorbtion -


----------

